# Star wars / Boba Fett skiing hat



## Nick (Feb 15, 2012)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105...ars-way/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20







I'm sure there are some star wars nerds out there somewhere .... 



> Sure, your kids looked pretty adorable out there on the slopes in their R2-D2 snowboarding helmets. We hate to break it to you, though: the droid look wasn't quite cutting it during the apres-ski cocoa-quaffing session. (Definitely weren't the droids we were looking for. Nope.)
> We're thinking some cozier headgear would've been a bit more apropos. A helmet, after all, looks a tad out of place indoors. Unless, of course, it's--gasp--a custom crocheted Boba Fett helmet!
> 
> Yes, "Star Wars" geeks and geekettes, thanks to BeeBeeKins at Etsy, now just such an item can be had. A no-doubt toasty-warm Boba Fett helmet-hat that will keep your kiddies' ears snug while saving you the crushing embarrassment of ill-headgeared apres-ski offspring. (We mean, really--what would Uncle Owen and Aunt Beru have said? [If the stormtroopers hadn't gotten to them first, of course.])
> ...



Always the Burton R2-D2 helmet ...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 16, 2012)

I want this hat. Badly.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2012)

One of these as a Stormtrooper!!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> Always the Burton R2-D2 helmet ...



My son would love this helmet!


----------

